# Can constant flaring be bad?



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

*My 2 bettas sam and angel that are in my glass split tank are constantly flaring at eachother like they will take a bit of a break ect but most of the time they just flare flare flare... I have had them a couple months and yea its starting to worrie me now cause around where sams gills are the scales look a bit raised like he has flared to much... I dont know if that can happen is why im asking all of yous. Hope you can help *
*Oh by the way i dont have something i can put in the tank to stop them from seeing eachother planto get a plastic thingo from the hardware store down the line but yea.. thought i should add that.*:|


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes this can be very harmful, not only physically but it will also stress them out a great deal. This can shorten their lifespan a lot and make them suseptable to illness. Try to cover the space with something like opaque glass or lots of plants and ornaments.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you ill look into something i can put in there, as far as stress i think there fine, they both compete in bubble nests and today i woke up and like i have never seen such big bubble nests from either of them lol


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

You should switch to either dividers where they can't see eachother or cover the dividers with plants and decorations so they can't see eachother.

EDIT: oops... didn't see the above posts. Well... you should cover with live plants since they're good for the water.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

It may not look like they Are stressed out but they are. I know my sorority girls didn't look stressed when I put them in for the first time, but there is no doubt they were. But as long as you don't delay the change in scenery for any longer than nessasary, they will be fine


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

I put a old ice cream bucket lid in there for now, and its sad!! they dont know what the hell to do with there time now! lol there just wondering about looking clueless... lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the same problem with Caligula and Gyger. I tried blocking the divider with plants but they just squeeze inbetween the plants and the divider and keep flaring.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

*


Aluyasha said:



I have the same problem with Caligula and Gyger. I tried blocking the divider with plants but they just squeeze inbetween the plants and the divider and keep flaring.

Click to expand...

* 
*Sigh... i know what u mean...came home from going out for a drive for a min and sam was stuck inbetween the 2 dividers.... he is such a terd.... which yet again brings me back to the *i spit on people that say fish only have a 5 sec memory..:roll:* if my fish had a 5 sec memory they wouldnt fight this divider soo fkin hard lol!*
*gonna have to serch for a different kind of divider...:shock:*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IMO...no. My bettas are in constant sight of each other...IMO they need social interaction. I have info from an IBC judge, transhipper, and breeder that goes to show being visually seperated is bad for them. It's like putting you in a room with a couch, food when you're hungry, water when you're thirsty, etc. but you don't see humans...after awhile you won't know what to do when you see another person. I can post a link to my thread on the experiment that Linda did.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> IMO...no. My bettas are in constant sight of each other...IMO they need social interaction. I have info from an IBC judge, transhipper, and breeder that goes to show being visually seperated is bad for them. It's like putting you in a room with a couch, food when you're hungry, water when you're thirsty, etc. but you don't see humans...after awhile you won't know what to do when you see another person. I can post a link to my thread on the experiment that Linda did.


How long have you had them like that?
I have had my bettas for a couple months and at this point they do there own thing then one will arch up and they go at it for a bit then back to what ever they where doing, im just worried casue it might be causing stress on there gills or something having them flaring so much. does ur bettas flare alll the time ect aswell or?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sherleelee said:


> How long have you had them like that?
> I have had my bettas for a couple months and at this point they do there own thing then one will arch up and they go at it for a bit then back to what ever they where doing, im just worried casue it might be causing stress on there gills or something having them flaring so much. does ur bettas flare alll the time ect aswell or?


 Within a few days they get used to each other. I have 2 males that flare all the time...and then 2 that only flare at each other.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

all my males are right next to each other. They all do fine. Sometimes they will flare, but more of the time they just ignore and beg for food from me.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah cant do the divider thing... both bettas went nuts on there tails... *sigh* looks like one of them is trying to be a CT >.<


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> IMO...no. My bettas are in constant sight of each other...IMO they need social interaction. I have info from an IBC judge, transhipper, and breeder that goes to show being visually seperated is bad for them. It's like putting you in a room with a couch, food when you're hungry, water when you're thirsty, etc. but you don't see humans...after awhile you won't know what to do when you see another person. I can post a link to my thread on the experiment that Linda did.


I find this an interesting post! reason being, my custom tank is divided with clear glass and by the end of the week will be home to six male bettas who are all going to be in clear view of one another.

the advice i have received from ppl in the industry and who built my tank is that, yes they will see one another and flare, but they will then get bored and dander off, that it will not be harmful to them at all.

there seem to be two totally opposing sides in this question - yes its bad, and no it aint. no doubt some will think my tank is going be to stress-central, but i have sought the appropriate and qualified advice, so i guess we will see over the coming weeks how they take to clear dividers.

Phil.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, IMO, I think that the stress level depends on the Betta. Pug and Stahl are in a divided together and they barely even look at one another. But Gyger and Caligula, on the other hand, are constantly flaring at eachother. Also, once I put Melvin's tank next to Mandala's, and Mandala got so stressed he bit his own tail off but Melvin did not seem to care.
Just aswell, Abacus and Cannibal Johnson are not in the same tank but can see eachother and Abacus spends more time flaring at his reflection that at Cannibal Johnson.
So yeah, I think is depends on the Betta.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Male bettas will flare at each other for a while, then stop once they get used to it. BUT if your bettas have been going at it nonstop then I would highly recommend blocking the view securely. The raised scales could mean they are developing dropsy, which is fatal. Imagine being in angry defense mode 24/7, that would wear you down too :/. 

If you are worried about lack of interaction, you could remove the cover every once in a while.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are right next to each other. I think they're smart enough to figure out, after awhile, that they can't get to each othert and then ignore each other, except for a flare or two once in awhile.


----------

